# Upper 10



## wonkapete (Jan 19, 2010)

This label has always been one of my favorites.  I didn't realize there was a big difference in them until I started lining them up.

 Check out the middle one, "It Alkalizes".  That's gotta be an early one.  Are you guys aware of this variation?


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 19, 2010)

now see what you done,,,i checked my three upper tens i have and only one of them is the variety with the horses and buggy and it doesn't have that written on it..now theres another one i'v got to be on the lookout for...me want one.


----------



## #1twin (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice ACL'S Jerry. Wish there were some of those in the dump in Mobile. []   Call me when you want to dig.  Marvin


----------



## wonkapete (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Marvin, yea,  I need to lure you over with a steak and a beer so we can find my trash pit   Couple weeks ago, I got my 16 yr old niece interested enough to help probe all over the yard, but no luck yet.  I know there's a jackpot here on this property somewhere (my house is circa 1890).  Last month, my dogs uncovered a partial straight side Coke bottle under the house along with plenty of marbles.  I'm always finding marbles.. but no bottles yet.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jan 21, 2010)

There seems to be quite a few variations of Upper 10 bottles. Check out the Par - T - Pak one. Its the fourth pic up from the bottom. There are a few other variations on here, and Im lazy and dont feel like taking more pics so Ill just post the link to the page on my site.
http://glasstrader.yolasite.com/soda.php


----------



## sodaman (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey , Wonkapete interested in selling the Lawson's bottle ?


----------



## Dean (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello Jerry,
 Here is another that you might like.  It is a 9 oz. from Jasper, Ala.

 Thanks,
 Dean


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 24, 2010)

these are the three upper ten's that i have left to right shenandoah, pa. "57" , indianapolis, ind. "58" and phoenix, az. "58" . all 12 ozs. i thought the horse and buggy was the earlier of the designs?


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 24, 2010)

oh and it is a nice sunny day here 68 degrees


----------



## madman (Jan 24, 2010)

hey dean and tim nice bottles, ive also got a jasper ala bottle like yours, tim the horse and buggy are gererally older,  mine is from 52 and ive dug em from 39-41,tim your bottle must be right there when they changed over, or the bottler still used the old design


----------

